# Post your articles!



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I have played with the idea of starting this thread before - and this seems to be as good a moment to do so as any other. The idea is that we post articles, essays or papers that we wrote ourselves and that we think would be interesting for other users to read. I'd personally prefer if they would be academically inclined, so with sources. Opinions are fine, but this is not the venting thread. Then we could read them and talk about them on this thread. 

I'll post a first piece, some art history I worked on for an extracurricular course I follow:

*A discussion of Salviati's Scenes from the History of the Farnese Family*

*Introduction*
We humans have been making art for as long as we have existed. Art from all historical periods is widely appreciated for its beauty. There is more to art than just its beauty however. Art has a message. Today, artists can often decide themselves what message they want to convey. In the past, art was usually made on commission, and the patron could decide on the message of a work. When looking at art, it is important to appreciate not only the giftedness of the artist, but also the message it tries to convey and the historical context in which its origin lies. 
By understanding the multiple layers of a work of art, both a deeper appreciation of the piece itself and a greater understanding of history can be achieved. This essay will describe the historical background of Francesco Salviati's and Taddeo and Federigo Zuccaro's Scenes from the History of the Farnese Family (ca. 1552 – 1569) located in the Sala dei Fasti Farnese in the*Palazzo Farnese in Rome, and will provide an interpretation of the messages it attempts to convey.

*The paintings*
All four walls of the Sala dei Fasti Farnese are decorated. The long walls were decorated by Francesco Salviati between 1552 and his death in 1563. Taddeo Zuccaro worked on the shorter walls until his death in 1566, after which his brother Federigo Zuccaro took over and finished them in 1569._ (Walter, 1995)_
All paintings feature important members of the Farnese family. They are supposed to be a record of the history of this noble family, that held considerable power at the time of the painting.
Both the long walls and the short walls mirror each other in composition. In the center of the long walls, two men are pictured, flanked by historical scenes. Above and to the sides, allegorical personifications connected to the men in the center are pictured. On the short walls, more recent achievements of the family are shown, together with more allegorical figures. In the upper corners of all of the walls, smaller paintings show scenes from history that are related to the bigger scenes between them.








On one of the longer walls, the history of the Farnese is shown. On the left, Ranuccio Farnese the elder is shown as he is made commander of the Papal army. This painting shows the Farnese's history of faithfulness to the papacy, and, in turn, the trust of the papacy in the Farnese. This combines wonderfully with the paintings on the opposite wall, which will be described later on, of pope Paul III. It makes an argument for the close relationship of the Farnese with the papacy, conveniently the most powerful faction of Rome. (_Walter, 1995, Robertson, 1992)_
On the right, there is a battle in front of a city. It shows another Farnese, Pietro, defeating the Pisan army during the Florentine-Pisan war of around 1362-1363, just before his death._ (Walter, 1995, unknown 1, 2015) _He exemplifies the martial background of the family. Long before the Farnese expressed interest in the church, they already fought in wars, something the non-clerical members of the family continued to do.
In the middle of the same wall, Aeneas of Troy is shown, the mythical forefather of the equally mythical founders of Rome. He is modeled on Rannucio Farnese. _(Robertson, 1992)_ Above him, the goddess Venus instructs cherubs to bring him a set of armour, of which the shield is already located next to Aeneas. The paintings refer to a passage from the Aeneid, Virgils poem about the wanderings of Aeneas, including his visions of the future of Rome. In this passage, Aeneas receives, among other things, a shield that depicts scenes from Rome's history – prophecies, from his perspective. _(Walter, 1995) _All of these scenes feature his descendants, and depicting them surrounded by scenes from the history of the Farnese suggests a connection between the Farnese and this mythical hero.
The connection that is intended is, of course, that Aeneas is an ancestor of the Farnese. It was important for noble families to have both a long history and strong ties to their area of influence. By professing that Aeneas was their ancestor, the Farnese claimed both of these things in the extreme, as few mythical figures are as tied to the city of Rome as Aeneas. 
The two figures at the far sides of the wall are Mars and Minerva, the Roman god and goddess of war. _(Walter, 1995)_ These are clever references both to the Farnese family trade and the city of Rome. Mars in particular, as a god of war and agriculture both, has been associated with Rome since ancient times. The smaller paintings in the corners echo the martial prowess of the Farnese, and show how both Venice and Florence entrusted military power on them. However, these paintings do not refer to specific events as the large paintings do .
All the paintings on this wall display the martial prowess of the Farnese in some way or another. They tell of a long and glorious history of heroes and warriors, legitimizing the power that they hold in the present. The accuracy of the scenes is not what matters. The point of the paintings is to tell us that the power of the Farnese is in the natural order of things, that they have every right to be one of the most powerful families in Rome.








On the wall opposite of the previous one , more recent scenes are shown. All come from the life of Paul III, (born Allesandro Farnese) the most powerful Farnese in history.
On the left, the truce of Nice (1538) is depicted. The truce of Nice ended a war between France and Spain, and was only possible because Paul III was prepared to mediate between parties that were so hostile to each other that they refused to be in the same room at the same time._ (Walter, 1995)_ The painting shows the leaders of the warring parties Charles V and Francis I standing peacefully next to each other – something that was only possible because of the peacemaking qualities of Paul III.
On the right, we see the papal armies during the campaign against the schmalkaldic league. _(Walter, 1995) _After the war between Spain and France ended, Paul III shifted his interests towards Germany, where the rulers of Hesse and Saxony, together with several others, had formed a protestant allegiance that sought independence from the holy roman empire. That allegiance had been stable for fifteen years while France and Spain were feuding, Francis I even supported it. Now both Francis I as Charles V, as well as Paul III set out to restore Catholicism, and their more worldly influences. They did so within a year, thanks to far superior military power. _(Potter, 1977)_
At the center is Paul III himself, recognizable not only by is portrait, that would not have been any help to any visitor not familiar with the pope, but also by the usual papal attributes: His red shoe on a cushion, ready to be kissed, the tiara above his head, carried by two figures. _(Walter, 1995)_ His right hand makes a gesture of peace, which, together with the other scenes on this wall, makes clear that the Farnese were brokers of peace as well as great warriors. Together, they form a solid base for power.
The female figure on the left represents Rome itself, the angel on the right seems to sound the trumpet over Paul III his actions. The small paintings in the upper corners show additional scenes that relate to pope Paul III. _(Walter, 1995)_








Above the main entrance to the room, flanked by two smaller scenes and two allegorical figures, male and female, a single scene is pictured. In this picture, we see Pietro Farnese, the man with the Farnese coat of arms on his shield, leading his troops somewhere in the early twelfth century. The flag above his head shows the coats of arms of the city of Orvieto and the church. _(Walter, 1995) _Pietro is the oldest known ancestor of the Farnese. By showing him already in league with the church, the Farnese underline their bond with the church. The coat of arms of the city of Orvieto has been pictured on the flag for a clear reason: It is a clever, less direct reference to the church, like the coat of arms of the church itself. Orvieto was part of the papal states from the twelfth century on, and many popes had resided there temporarily or for longer times. Pope Clement VII, the pope preceding Paul III, had taken refuge in Orvieto after the sack of Rome._ (unknown 2, 2014)_ By referring to both the church and the place where the pope had previously taken refuge, the Farnese sent a clear message: They were protectors of the papacy.








Above the window, between two smaller scenes and two female figures, there is a fresco of a battle scene. It shows the army of Pietro Farnese pursuing the fleeing Visconti, breaking up their siege of Bologna in 1361. (Walter, 1995) Bologna had previously belonged to the Visconti, but they had lost it to cardinal Edizio Albornoz. Pietro came to the aid of the city in the name of Albornoz. Albornoz had been working to restore the papal states, of which Bologna was a part._ (Unknown 3, 2015)_ As such, this scene once again shows a connection between the Farnese and the papacy.
The four smaller scenes in the corners of these two walls all refer to occurences in the fourteenth century in which several members of the Farnese family were supposed to have taken part. All of them further reinforce the bond between the Farnese and the papacy. The meaning of the figures next to the central frescoes is not clear.

*On the Farnese*
Why did the Farnese commission these paintings? That question can be answered by looking at the history of the Farnese. Not the history that is displayed here, but the history as we know it actually happened.
At the time when these paintings were commissioned, the Farnese were a powerful family in the city of Rome and beyond it. They had not been so for nearly as long as other Roman families however (unknown 4, 2015) These paintings were made in part to legitimize the power of the Farnese. All the paintings refer to a glorious past and a stable present, shedding a positive light on all the Farnese subjects involved. The Farnese attempted to gloss over their still quite recent provincial ancestors, and focus on their more powerful members.
It is doubtful that Aeneas ever existed, much less that it is possible to track down his descendants. The Farnese knew that as well, as would any onlooker. This was not the point of his inclusion however. It had been popular for every noble family to track back their lineage as far as possible, often assuming a famous mythological ancestor. Aeneas was an excellent choice to be the ancestor 
The way the other scenes are represented are of equally dubious historical value. Ranuccio was never commander of the papal armies, even though several of his decendands were. _(Walter, 1995) _The two Farnese in the painting of the Pisan war, the older of which is meant to be Pietro and the younger of which was supposed Ranuccio, never were on this battlefield together, Pietro was there, but Rannucio was not. This scene alludes to a more recent event, in which Orazio and Ottavio Farnese fought in the war at Parma against the pope and the holy Roman emperor. Showing them as Orazio and Ottavio would not fit in the theme of the connectivity between the Farnese and the church, however, so they were disguised as historical figures. _(Walter, 1995)_
Furthermore, Paul III was not as good or important a peacemaker as suggested by the frescoes he is surrounded by. While he did play a crucial role in the truce of Nice, this would not lead to a lasting peace between France and Spain. Neither was his aid in the war against the schmalkaldic league as important as the painting implies. The schmalkaldic league had only existed by the grace of the war between France and Spain. If either Spain had decided to give the crushing of the German protestants higher priority, or the league had not been supported by France, they had not become so powerful. Moreover, the defeat of the league did not eliminate Protestantism. While many turned back to Catholicism, numerous Germans stayed protestant_. (Potter, 1977)_ In short, the role of the papacy in the defeat of the schmalkaldic league was not as big as implied by the fresco.
The paintings on the other walls, above the entrance and the window, are similarly deceptive. Pietro, the ancestor of the Farnese depicted in the one picture, did not have that last name. The Farnese coat of arms on his shield came into existence long after his death. His descendant Pietro Farnese similarly is shown as the commander of an army, but it is conveniently left out that he was fighting for another man. _(Walter, 1995)_ The Farnese worked hard to make as much out of their lineage as they could, and did not shy away from twisting history it to their needs.

*Relation to other works*
In the fresco of the truce of Nice, the doors of the temple are closed. This is a reference to the story of the temple of Janus, that only closed its doors during times of peace._ (Robertson 1977)_ The same reference is made in the Sala dei cento giorni by Vasari (1546), palazzo della cancelleria, which was commissioned by Allesandro Farnese, which is probably not a coincidence. The style of the frescoes, that are presented as if they were tapestries, is typical of the time they were made.

*Conclusion*
Most of the paintings do not contain outright lies, but they are not attempting to represent historical truths either. They tell a story of a powerful family that has been great in the past and will continue to be so in the future. In telling this story, they are very successful. The paintings show the Farnese fighting the good fight and bringing peace to warring factions. They elevate the Farnese far above their provincial origins, and are very successful in covering up the more unsavoury parts of Farnese history. They show a family with ties to the papacy that go much further back than they did in reality. They do all of this in beautifully detailed brushstrokes and with many layers of symbolism and allegory. Even though the family died out in the male line in 1766, the room still inspires awe in any visitor, even more so if one knows about the history surrounding its decorations.

*References*
D.L Potter, Foreign Policy in the Age of the Reformation: French Involvement in the Schmalkaldic War, 1544–1547_ The Historical Journal,_ 20 1997, Kent,* pp 525-544*
Clare Robertson, Il Gran Cardinale. Alessandro Farnese, Patron of the Arts, _Yale University Press_, New Haven 1992,* pp. 53- 68 and 222-223*
Ingeborg Walter, Time Present and Time Past: The Role of Myth, History and Legend in the Making of the Farnese Dynasty. La Dignità del Casato. Il salotto dipinto di Palazzo Farnese, ed. Claudio M. Strinati & Ingeborg Walter, Roma, Ed. dell’Elefante: 1995, *pp. 93-118 *
1 Unknown author, Pietro Farnese _Wikipedia_ page requested on 16 June 2015 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pietro_Farnese
2 Unknown author, Pope Clement VII_ Wikipedia _page requested on 16 June 2015 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_Clement_VII
3 Unknown author, Alvarez Carillio Gil de Albornoz _Catholic encyclopedia_ page resquested on 16 June 2015 CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Alvarez Carillo Gil de Albornoz 
4 Unknown author, House of Farnese _Wikipedia_ page requested on 16 June 2015 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Farnese


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

But art history isn't science or technology.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

HAL said:


> But art history isn't science or technology.


Well, it's not the hardest form of sience that exists, but it was the only thing I had laying around - you can put up a natural science piece yourself! All the ones I have written are in Dutch, so that is not much use...

(And I don't know where else to put it.)


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

HAL said:


> But art history isn't science or technology.


That's true, but does it matter? One of the physician-scientists that I greatly admire majored in art-history as an undergraduate. His view was that art history was more reliable than medicine as your client would be out of millions of dollars if your results are inconclusive, whereas in medicine, no one really cares if your results are meaningless, so long as you can publish them.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Well then! Time to add my own!

And this was a massive pain in the balls to convert from PDF to JPEG and upload onto the PerC servers!

It's my 'big project' for the lab module of first year of my physics degree. This is when I learned that I am not destined to be an experimental physicist. Reports like this are a bore to me, haha.

Everything was fairly guided and we just had to repeat old experiments to prove we could conduct a scientific experiment ourselves. So none of this is new science.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

HAL said:


> Well then! Time to add my own!
> 
> And this was a massive pain in the balls to convert from PDF to JPEG and upload onto the PerC servers!
> 
> ...


I can't actually see it...


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

stultum said:


> I can't actually see it...


Shit, I had the images set to private.

It should work now!


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

HAL said:


> Shit, I had the images set to private.
> 
> It should work now!


I like it! Not the most exiting report ever, I agree, but still nice to read what other people are up to.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

@HAL you might want to put it in a spoiler...


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Mbaruh said:


> @HAL you might want to put it in a spoiler...



* *




I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed. I can't be arsed.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

HAL said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's not much that can't be said about that...


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd like to post my oh-so "exciting" article about _Salvinia auriculata _ but it's in Spanish boo...

Are essays welcome?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> I'd like to post my oh-so "exciting" article about _Salvinia auriculata _ but it's in Spanish boo...
> 
> Are essays welcome?


Of course, mine was an essay after all. roud:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

stultum said:


> Of course, mine was an essay after all. roud:


Lolz, I just realized, I don't know why I thought 'article' meant scientific articles.


* *










































The last one is missing part of a sentence that ends with "more recurrent theme in our societies which are filled with news of domestic violence with women being the primary victims"







Those essays were assignments and I didn't do my best in them. Reading them again I saw a shit ton of errors and how obvious it was I was just being sloppy to get it over with.

I had written an essay on the movie Clueless and the Mike Brown case, which I think are my best essays ever, but both were sadly lost  Thankfully found a proposal about the Clueless one, the only reminiscent of how wonderful my baby was~


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Lolz, I just realized, I don't know why I thought 'article' meant scientific articles.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


It's very, very small. Could you make them bigger somehow?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

stultum said:


> It's very, very small. Could you make them bigger somehow?


Let me try uploading them to my tumblr then there.


EDIT:

that worked:


* *




















































this ends with: 

"game seeing as she would always be considered unsuitable in the eyes of others thus she would have no room to compete, much less win. "




Ignore the attachments.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> Let me try uploading them to my tumblr then there.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



* *
























this is one is about the clueless one;


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I've recently completed an internet page on a Roman baptistery, the first to ever be built. The three of us delved into its art, a bit into the history surrounding it, and the rhetoric function it has.

Rome Wiki: San Giovannni in Fonte


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one article published. May upload at a later time.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Entropic said:


> I have one article published. May upload at a later time.


Nice! What is it about?


----------

